# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  دفترچه کنکور

## mohamad1378

سلام 
دفترچه اصلی کنکور پارسال از کجا میشه گیر اورد؟
چرا همه دفترچه ها c مگه بقیه دفترچه ها چه فرقی با هم  دارن دفترچه های a و b پیدا میشه و چه فرقی با هم دارن؟ سوالا فرق داره؟
لطفا کسایی که کنکور دادن از نحوه برگزاری یکم توضیح بدن

----------


## ninish

> سلام 
> دفترچه اصلی کنکور پارسال از کجا میشه گیر اورد؟
> چرا همه دفترچه ها c مگه بقیه دفترچه ها چه فرقی با هم  دارن دفترچه های a و b پیدا میشه و چه فرقی با هم دارن؟ سوالا فرق داره؟
> لطفا کسایی که کنکور دادن از نحوه برگزاری یکم توضیح بدن


دوست عزيز،ممكنه اصلا سوالا با هم فرق كنن؟؟؟؟فقط ترتيبشون فرق ميكنه خب اونم ترتيب گزينه ها فقط 
نحوه برگزاري هم هفت و نيم ميري تا تطبيق عكس و اينا جاتو از رو شماره صندلي مي يابي بعد ميشيني ازمون ميدي ، حتما جوابا رو هم ان شالله ميدوني كه بايد تو يه چيزي به نام پاسخ برگ وارد كني اخر جلسه مراقب خودش مياد ميبره شما راحت باش

----------


## Arshia VZ

کنکور 8 شروع میشه یا 8.5 ؟

----------


## amin1441

> کنکور 8 شروع میشه یا 8.5 ؟


!!! چه فرقی داره 8 یا 8:01 یا ... همون راس 8 شروعه.

----------


## aminforte

من پارسال کنکور دادم ، متاسفانه عمومی ها رو سه دقه دیرتر پخش کردن ینی 8:04 /  حوزه مون نزدیک 100 نفر بود یه نفر ساعت 8 اومد سوالا رو پخش کرد نفر اول ساعت 8:0 سوالات به دستش رسید و نفر اخر 8:05 / من دقیقا 4 دقه ضرر کردم ( خودتون میدونید دیگ 4 دقه ینی 7 تا سوال  :Yahoo (113):  ) اخرش هم میخواستم اعتراض کنم که دیدم با اعتراض وقتمو تلف میکنم و چیزی عوض نمیشه

----------


## dorsa20

> سلام 
> دفترچه اصلی کنکور پارسال از کجا میشه گیر اورد؟
> چرا همه دفترچه ها c مگه بقیه دفترچه ها چه فرقی با هم  دارن دفترچه های a و b پیدا میشه و چه فرقی با هم دارن؟ سوالا فرق داره؟
> لطفا کسایی که کنکور دادن از نحوه برگزاری یکم توضیح بدن


نه سوالا فرق نداره ترتیب سوالام یکیه فقط ممکنه گزینه الف من د شما باشه

----------

